# mobil 1 vs castrol oil remmendations



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

Folks:
I have access to an transmission and oil flushing machine, so I want to switch my engine over to synthetic oil. What should I look for in a good oil?
Is there anything between the two: Mobil 1 or Castrol? which one is quote unquote better?
thanks.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

what application are you looking for an oil recommendation? mobil 1 and castrol are both at the lower end of the synthetics available on the market today. but if you are not using them in an application that warrents better quality lubricants, then you should be fine with either...


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_what application are you looking for an oil recommendation? mobil 1 and castrol are both at the lower end of the synthetics available on the market today. but if you are not using them in an application that warrents better quality lubricants, then you should be fine with either...
I'm looking at just switching to synthetic oil for my daily driver, with a 276 TT cam, chip, and headers, future ITBs.
On another note - I am looking at good oil for my 2.1L 20v build...is Royal Purple an over kill?


_Modified by e24ohm at 2:19 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (e24ohm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e24ohm* »_I'm looking at just switching to synthetic oil for my daily driver, with a 276 TT cam, chip, and headers, future ITBs.
On another note - I am looking at good oil for my 2.1L 20v build...is Royal Purple an over kill?


any synthetic is going to be a step up from conventional oil... what weight do you want to run? rotella synthetic 5w40 can be found at any walmart or auto store and has very nice additive packs and high detergents... would work well on a higher mileage motor. 
for your rebuild... i've had bad experiences with royal purple so i can't really provide you a recommendation. it all depends on how much you are looking to spend. since you are toying with the idea of using/paying for a premium synthetic, i would use redline. its expensive, but seems to do the best job of performance domestic oils. you can always go the route of motul or total oils too. check out performanceoilstore.com... they have all kinds of euro synthetics and the shipping is free on orders over $100


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
any synthetic is going to be a step up from conventional oil... what weight do you want to run? rotella synthetic 5w40 can be found at any walmart or auto store and has very nice additive packs and high detergents... would work well on a higher mileage motor. 
for your rebuild... i've had bad experiences with royal purple so i can't really provide you a recommendation. it all depends on how much you are looking to spend. since you are toying with the idea of using/paying for a premium synthetic, i would use redline. its expensive, but seems to do the best job of performance domestic oils. you can always go the route of motul or total oils too. check out performanceoilstore.com... they have all kinds of euro synthetics and the shipping is free on orders over $100 
hey thank for the link...wow...Elf is still around.. I totally forgot about Elf. My old-man ran a Saab 96 in rallies back in the early 70s, and the family has pictures of him with his Saab and Elf logos.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (e24ohm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e24ohm* »_hey thank for the link...wow...Elf is still around.. I totally forgot about Elf. My old-man ran a Saab 96 in rallies back in the early 70s, and the family has pictures of him with his Saab and Elf logos.

yea that is the last of it though... TOTAL bought out elf and all their oils will now be branded TOTAL...
saab 96 huh... i'm pretty partial, used to have an 88 900 SPG that was tuned a bit. certainly don't make them like they used to...


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
yea that is the last of it though... TOTAL bought out elf and all their oils will now be branded TOTAL...
saab 96 huh... i'm pretty partial, used to have an 88 900 SPG that was tuned a bit. certainly don't make them like they used to...
Those 900 were killers along with the 99s nice rides...As the family car we even had a model 96 with the 3 cylinder 2-stroke engine. Glad to see another Saab nut....no they do not make them like they use to...GM killed that company. But didn't Kouiger or something like that purchase Saab?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

Koenigsegg (sp?) bought them. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated Hopefully the company will return to it's innovative and quirky roots. I've had 2 sonetts, numerous 96s, 99s, 900s, and 9000s. Never had or wanted the newer gm-europe v6s. Also never had or wanted the newer 900s, 9-3s, 9-2, 9-5s because they rode and felt like GM cars to me (except of course for the rebadged impreza 9-2). I know the newer ones are nice cars but they aren't for me, especially with stuff like that rebadged trailblazer. What is the point of that?


_Modified by saaber2 at 5:26 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## WGermany (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: mobil 1 vs castrol oil remmendations (e24ohm)*

VW recommends Castrol. I have choosen Kendall GT-1 5W40 European Formula for my B6.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Koenigsegg (sp?) bought them. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated Hopefully the company will return to it's innovative and quirky roots. I've had 2 sonetts, numerous 96s, 99s, 900s, and 9000s. Never had or wanted the newer gm-europe v6s. Also never had or wanted the newer 900s, 9-3s, 9-2, 9-5s because they rode and felt like GM cars to me (except of course for the rebadged impreza 9-2). I know the newer ones are nice cars but they aren't for me, especially with stuff like that rebadged trailblazer. What is the point of that?


i hear you on that one... GM def killed the saab spirit. Their turbo v4 and even v6 are pretty decent motors though... rock solid bottom end that will take boost to insane levels on stock internals!
seeing what koenigsegg has done with forced induction and their crazy twin supercharger setups on their super cars, i hope that another loony saab will make its way stateside sometime in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
i hear you on that one... GM def killed the saab spirit. Their turbo v4 and even v6 are pretty decent motors though... rock solid bottom end that will take boost to insane levels on stock internals!
seeing what koenigsegg has done with forced induction and their crazy twin supercharger setups on their super cars, i hope that another loony saab will make its way stateside sometime in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when Saab was Saab, didn't they have an insane 16v Turbo 900, which put out over 700 BHP, which they rallied in the 80s?


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Ive been running mobil one 10/40 full synthetic in mine. Im very satisfied with it. The engine seems to run alot cooler compared to the Kendall I was running, And it doesnt seem to brown up anywhere near as fast.I would love to run Redline, but I cant afford $13 a quart..


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (oldskoolracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_ Ive been running mobil one 10/40 full synthetic in mine. Im very satisfied with it. The engine seems to run alot cooler compared to the Kendall I was running, And it doesnt seem to brown up anywhere near as fast.I would love to run Redline, but I cant afford $13 a quart.

Redline is $8.20/quart delivered from ogracing.com and $9.20 delivered from racer parts wholesale when buying by the case. For ogracing you need to buy 13 quarts to gettheir free shipping over $100 deal.
What M1 10W40 are you using? That is a rare formula. Most people who run M1 run 0W40 or the light years better M1 5W40 turbo diesel truck formula.



_Modified by saaber2 at 8:14 AM 8-15-2009_


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Its 10-40 high mileage (over 163,000 on it now). I know I can order redline cheaper, but then there is the wait time,(im a very spontanious person to my maintnance schedule), and shipping. I stock the stuff where I work,.....and I just scanned it. $8.72, I was wrong... So I might give it a run next oil change and see how it goes.


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok i am really confused now. I noticed on Castrol's site the following oils
SAE 0W–30:
Castrol SYNTEC 0W–30 European Formula is engineered to meet the Mercedes Benz 229.5 specification. The 0W–30 viscosity grade is ideal for winter conditions where low temperature pumpability is required. A unique, low–temperature formulation provides exceptional pumpability in cold weather and allows for unaided engine starts down to –40ºF. Exceeds all car and light truck manufacturer's warranty requirements for the protection of gasoline, diesel and turbocharged engines where API SL, SJ, SH, CF or CD is recommended. Exceeds European ACEA: A3, B3, B4; VW 502 00, 505 00, 503 01; MB 229.1, 229.3, 229.5; BMW LL–01; GM–LLA–025, GM–LL–B–025 and the engine protection requirements of ILSAC GF–3 for API Certified Gasoline Engine Oils. 
--------------
and
-------------------
SAE 5W–40:
is engineered specifically to meet the Volkswagen engine warranty requirements, exceeding VW 502 00 and 505 00. Exceeds all car and light truck manufacturer's warranty requirements for the protection for gasoline, diesel and turbocharged engines where API SL, SJ, SH, CF or CD is recommended. Porsche approved and also exceeds European ACEA: A3, B3, B4, MB 229.3, MB 229.1, BMW LL–98. Meets the engine protection requirements of Volvo, BMW, Mercedes Benz and ILSAC GF–3 for API Certified Gasoline Engine Oils. 
------------
I know I need to use 0W-40 if i use Mobil 1; however, I do not fully understand the numbers and what they mean.
I think the first number is the Winter temp range, and the second number is the sumer range. So which one is better in summer driving condition for long distances? Castrol 0W-30 or 5W-40, I noticed that the two Castrol oils do not include the following VW range oils 502 00, 505 00, 503 01. So which one do I get?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

They both say exceeds 502.00 505.00.
SAE 0Wâ€“30:
Castrol SYNTEC 0Wâ€“30 European Formula is engineered to meet the Mercedes Benz 229.5 specification. The 0Wâ€“30 viscosity grade is ideal for winter conditions where low temperature pumpability is required. A unique, lowâ€“temperature formulation provides exceptional pumpability in cold weather and allows for unaided engine starts down to â€“40ÂºF. Exceeds all car and light truck manufacturer's warranty requirements for the protection of gasoline, diesel and turbocharged engines where API SL, SJ, SH, CF or CD is recommended. Exceeds European ACEA: A3, B3, B4; *VW 502 00, 505 00, 503 01*; MB 229.1, 229.3, 229.5; BMW LLâ€“01; GMâ€“LLAâ€“025, GMâ€“LLâ€“Bâ€“025 and the engine protection requirements of ILSAC GFâ€“3 for API Certified Gasoline Engine Oils. 
--------------
and
-------------------
SAE 5Wâ€“40:
is engineered specifically to meet the Volkswagen engine warranty requirements, exceeding *VW 502 00 *and *505 00*. Exceeds all car and light truck manufacturer's warranty requirements for the protection for gasoline, diesel and turbocharged engines where API SL, SJ, SH, CF or CD is recommended. Porsche approved and also exceeds European ACEA: A3, B3, B4, MB 229.3, MB 229.1, BMW LLâ€“98. Meets the engine protection requirements of Volvo, BMW, Mercedes Benz and ILSAC GFâ€“3 for API Certified Gasoline Engine Oils. 

The lower the winter number the more thinner it is at lower temps.
So a 0w is thinner than a 5w or 10w oil at cold starts and will flow faster and protect sooner.
The 2nd number indicates the thickness of the oil when hot, the higher the number the thicker the oil.
In a high milage engine or in an engine which tends to use oil, you may find that using a 15w/50 oil will burn less than a 0w/30 or 0w/40 oil.
Most modern engine have tight tolerences requiring a 0,5,10w/30 oil so using a thicker oil may make the engine use both more oil and fuel to overcome the extra friction caused by the thicker oil.
i use mobil super s 10w/40 semi synthetic at £3.60 per litre £18.36 on my trade card for 5 litres.



_Modified by animaniac at 4:04 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_ 

Hey thanks for the right up. I was thinking about going with 10w-40 myself, or maybe syn. 10w-30.


----------



## jerniman69 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

Greetings
I have just purchased a '06 jetta 2.5. She has 12,800 on it and I definiatly want to use a synthetic, not sure if it had synthetic from the factory. I have been using Mobile1 0w30 in the wifes toureg 6cyl. But I'm have some issue with what is the correct oil for both of these vehicals. The local VW dealer used 5w30 valvoline but I just am not sure. You would think a deal would know whats best but I worked in a heavy truck shop for alot of years and well I like to make sure.
I would welcome suggestions and facts would be best.
Cheers.


----------

